
Ask HN: What problems if any do you have with the Google search engine? - NumberSix
What problems do you encounter using the Google search engine?  Or if you do not use Google, with the search engine that you do use?  Is there anything that is particularly annoying?  Are there any features that you especially want?
======
reyqn
Search for exact strings could be useful.

~~~
NumberSix
Google has search for exact strings:

Search with an exact phrase. Put quotation marks around words "[any word]" to
search for an exact phrase in an exact order. Keep in mind that searching with
quotes might exclude relevant results. For instance, a search for "Alexander
Bell" will miss pages that refer to Alexander G. Bell. Search Tips & Tricks –
Inside Search – Google
[https://www.google.com/intl/en_u/insidesearch/tipstricks/all...](https://www.google.com/intl/en_u/insidesearch/tipstricks/all.html)

~~~
reyqn
I'm talking about strings containing special characters. see
[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/4685615/how-can-i-
use-a-...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/4685615/how-can-i-use-a-search-
engine-to-search-for-special-characters) for example

